# For Sale: Knight Tk2000 Muzzleloader Shotgun



## Tywhitmore

Knight Tk2000 MUZZLELOADER SHOTGUN

$250

Comes with Accessories pictured.

Has extra full factory choke installed.

Killed numerous pheasants and 8 turkeys with it .

$250


----------



## Robd45

If this is still for sale I would like to purchase it you can email me about it at [email protected] or call me 413 272 9374 hopefully you still have it.


----------



## Tywhitmore

Sold


----------

